# Mixing food in garlic for treating internal parasites



## LariM78

Can any one give me some guidance for mixing food in garlic juice to give to the fishes. I tried this technique just now and it just did not go as I had expected. 

I took a fresh clove of garlic and tried to cut it up as fine as I could but I could not really get any juice out of it. I then tried to put it into a mortar and pestle and grind it up. Got a bit of juice out of it and so I mixed the food into it and then scooped it out and put it into the water. The problem however is that too much of the garlic goes into the water with it. The fish go for it but then spit it out so I don't think they are getting much benefit from this.

If anyone has some experience with this method please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## majerah1

I kinda shave my garlic with the blade of the knife.Then I place this in a small container with bloodworms.I let the bloodworms thaw with the garlic mush,and kinda mix it together.This I will feed after it soaks for a few hours.The bloodworms will soak in the garlic juice.


----------



## inkmaker

LariM78 said:


> Can any one give me some guidance for mixing food in garlic juice to give to the fishes. I tried this technique just now and it just did not go as I had expected.
> -
> If anyone has some experience with this method please let me know.
> Thanks


Garlic may make the food taste better and get the fish to eat more of it to help move things along in the intestines but you will not cure/kill intestinal or internal parasites with it.

What symptoms do your fish show? How often and how much water do you change? How long have you had the fish in question. What are some of the tank water properties? Please give us some more information.

Charles H


----------



## Nappy

Well as far as killing the parasites I wouldn't really know, but as far as the fish getting rid of them, I can assure you, the parasites do leave the fish. I have a post somewhere about saving my neons, my swordtails, and my mollies wit just garlic. All my fish regained weight (which they had lost about 40%) and health.


----------



## fishguy2727

Garlic most definitely can kill parasites. Multiple scientific studies have been done that demonstrated that allicin, a chemical in garlic, can actively kill some parasites. This is exactly what New Life Spectrum's Thera+A food does. All NLS foods have garlic, but the Thera+A has enough to kill some parasites. I have found NLS to be the best food out right now anyways, so I would feed it anyways. But trying the Thera+A formula right now would be my top suggestion. 

As stated freshly pressed garlic is best. If you decide to not use the NLS keep up with the freshly pressed garlic mixed in to the regular food.


----------

